# Pulls to right, worn outside Front right tire!



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

*Pulls to right, worn outside Front right tire! 1991 SE-R*

Hi, After 3K on new tires, I notice a worn outside right front on my 1991 SE-R. The car also has a pull to the right. Sadly, I can't remember when the pull started but it started sometime after the new tires. I didn't get an alignment after the new tires because the old tires wore evenly and I realize tow is the only readily done adjustment. I thought at first the problem was camber in the right front. I have a homemade camber "tool" that I attach a level to - seat of the pants but it gives me a rough estimate of what is going on. All tires, EXCEPT THE LEFT REAR, have a good camber, zero to a touch negative. The left rear on the other hand is way out. When I attach my level and bring the "tool" out to zero camber, there is about a 1/4"gap from the wheel to the tool. I estimate the negative camber at 4%. I pulled both the right front and left rear tires off, tugged and pulled, and all seams secure. Could something have become worn in the left rear suspension to make the camber go off? Do you think the off camber in the left rear is causing the pull? The car now has 94K original miles and at 65K miles I did some front end suspension work. New ball joints, inner and outer tie rod ends, new struts, control arm bushings and half shaft rebuilds. Any thoughts on what I can check out will be appreciated, thanks, Fred


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's possibly that there are worn suspension bushings, coil springs and/or bent parts. There are aftermarket caster/camber bolt kits as well as wedge kits for camber that are available for B13 Sentras. Four degrees is a lot of negative camber; I would measure the ride height and compare to the factory service manual specs, first, to see if the suspension is sagging due to a weak coil spring..or springs. Carefully inspect the suspension and steering components for bent parts and worn bushings. If that is good, I would recommend having the car taking to a shop for a computerized, four-wheel alignment. While I can appreciate the value of a camber set gauge and a toe stick---I've used them both many years ago---there is no substitute for the accuracy of a modern alignment machine. Then, the camber/caster issues can be corrected with aftermarket alignment kits, if necessary, and then the toe can be set to specs. Make sure the shop gives you the before and after printout from the alignment machine.


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I measured ride height to bottom of the fenders. LF 25.25", RF 24.875", LR 24.75", RR 24.5". I looked in the FSM and couldn't find ride height, I will look again. I never did rear bushings. I will take the rear left tire off anddo a more through investigation. I should have noticed this excess tire wear earlier, but didn't. Thanks again for the help.


----------

